# Why do we get paid same amount for ddash orders?



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

That makes no sense. When you drive 10 miles after having go pick up food in a mall, a 6 dollar payment makes no sense.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Because the tips on fast food are very low or none at all better to decline those


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

I think he's talking about per-delivery pay before tips.

I suspect DoorDash's developers set things up that way just to keep things simple. Measuring mileage, wait times for food, and other delivery metrics simply adds complexity to the app on the client (our mobile app) and server side. 

I agree that restaurants in mall food courts shouldn't be allowed on delivery platforms. It's a virtual guarantee that the driver is going to be delayed trying to find parking, walking long distances into the mall, up to the food court area, waiting for the order, walking back to the car, and driving to the destination. By the time the driver gets to the door with the order, it's going to be lukewarm and soggy..even in a hot/cold bag. That's a lose/lose proposition for everyone involved.. the driver, the restaurant, the delivery company *and* the consumer.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

So I had one order where I had to drive about 8 miles to the restaurant and then drive another 10 miles to give the food to the customer. All in fog. This isn't fair. Door dash doesn't pay you extra for longer drives? This is insane. They should owe us.

Not fair!


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> So I had one order where I had to drive about 8 miles to the restaurant and then drive another 10 miles to give the food to the customer. All in fog. This isn't fair. Door dash doesn't pay you extra for longer drives? This is insane. They should owe us.
> 
> Not fair!


As a driver, you are able to choose to accept or decline every delivery offered to you. YOU need to take responsibility for your time and earnings and SAY NO to orders that are unprofitable.

Tip: Most "18 mile" total distance orders are not worth your time. As you have also identified, pickups in mall food courts are likely not worth your time.

I personally set a $1/mile minimum for myself. If my estimated earnings (based on 15% tip of order cost + delivery fee) do not reach $1/mile, I decline immediately. I also take into consideration round trip distance near the end of my shift (e.g., if an order at the end of my shift is going to leave me 15 miles away from home - I count those 15 dead miles into my calculation).

The size of the orders are less important to me. I accept cheap fast food orders so long as the distances involved are short (less than 4 miles total and I earn $6-7, sure).


----------

